
Confirmed: Microsoft Building Google Apps/Zoho Competitor! - python_kiss
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/08/confirmed-microsoft-building-google-appszoho-competitor/
======
python_kiss
Matthew comments: "It seems that Microsoft is just trying to compete with
other companies rather than find out what the consumer wants. They move into
so many areas because they can't stand someone else being the market leader in
a given sector. Apple dominates the mp3 player so Microsoft brings out the
Zune and of course it doesn't sell well because it's not what people want.
Apple announces the iPhone, Microsoft criticizes it then announces their
phone. Now Google Apps. Man, Microsoft needs to grow up and find out what
people want before Google takes them to task with Apps."

